# Sennheiser HD 201????



## ss999 (Dec 13, 2011)

So as i said in the title i was thinking of getting them because of them being cheap and was wondering, after looking through frys, that if i would be better to get the 
JVC HA-RX300
http://www.frys.com/product/6242020

or the Coby CV215
http://www.frys.com/product/6529153?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
(Main selling point the free earbuds) 

or do you guys know what the best 20 dollar pair of headphones you can get it is, sorry i really am not a headphone guy 

EDIT: Also i really like good bass so that should be important if that helps


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 13, 2011)

$20 is setting the bar pretty low.. Sennheiser HD202 are more bass heavy.


----------



## ss999 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok thanks i guess ill just get the 202's from newegg, unless you know what the best value headphones are, because for me i dont know which sites to trust for reviews as most of the time they have different opinions on products


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 13, 2011)

JVC HARX700 are a popular choice. nice upgrade over the Sennheiser HD202.


----------



## Munki (Dec 13, 2011)

This may or may not help you at all. I have a pair of Sennhesier EH150's. I love them. Best headphones I have ever owned.


----------



## ss999 (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks guys this really helped, the eh150's sound interesting


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> JVC HARX700 are a popular choice. nice upgrade over the Sennheiser HD202.



"Nice upgrade" how exactly? Hmm didn't know about these before I bought the HD 202s (should have thought to ask you) for my gf for movies and music but they do look a little big her offhand. She hates in-ear most of all though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 14, 2011)

if she has a small head then she wouldn't like the JVC HA-RX700 at all.

The JVC HA-RX700 are the poor man's Audio Technica ATH-A700.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 14, 2011)

What do you use for gaming?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 14, 2011)

Sennheiser PC360 with Astro Mixamp (360/PS3)
Sennheiser PC360 with Astro Mixamp and Asus Xonar DX (PC)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 14, 2011)

Noice. Thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 14, 2011)

Music is another story


----------

